# Phragmipedium Yelva Myhre



## Bjorn (May 9, 2014)

=Rosalie Dixler x kovachii
The grex has now been registered at the RHS with permission from Alfredo Manrique that did the cross in 2009. It has been named after my youngest daugther Yelva. There are three more buds on a very stiff and upright stem. The color seems to be quite "persistent" in the sense that it is not fading as much as commonly seen for such crosses.






The size of this first flower is approximately 12cm (5inch) and there are 3 more buds visible.





The stem is very upright which this crappy picture may show. The staking is actually not necessary as the stem is quite woody and does not bend under the weight of the flowers.




Whether it will have more than one flower blooming is unknown.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2014)

No PICs at the moment


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2014)

I love the color!


----------



## Bjorn (May 9, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> No PICs at the moment


Strange, I have similar things happening with the pictures Ice put on ST the other day, none of them came through on my monitor


----------



## Dido (May 9, 2014)

I like it, pics here Ok


----------



## phrag guy (May 9, 2014)

looks nice


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2014)

Cool, tell her we say, "Congrats!".


----------



## Bjorn (May 9, 2014)

She is euphoric! Having a plant named after you is great for a young girl!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Love the color.


----------



## Bjorn (May 19, 2014)

Flower droppet yesterday, May 18. so lasts for 2weeks+. Almost no fading of color. New bud is spreading, and still 4(3) buds to go.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

Just to finish this one; the plant continued flowering well into end of August with a total of 7 flowers. So 3 months blooming. Not bad for a first time seedling!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2014)

Quite beautiful. What a gift for your daughter


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2014)

Spectacular color and I love that long blooming time.


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2014)

abax said:


> Spectacular color and I love that long blooming time.



Agreed! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, 7 is a bunch!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 23, 2014)

Wonderful! One of my fave kovachii hybrids.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

I showed the picture to my boyfriend. I was hoping he would like me to add this cross to my collection just because you named it after the name Myhre. I must explain the last name of my boyfriend is Myre. He think it is from Northern Europe. So maybe he is your cousin! Unfortunatly he only said "well, Another red bloom for your collection? All your orchids are red!". But I am pretty sure he will change his mind when he will see for real... I now just have to find this cross and also find room for it...


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice story, Erythrone! Actually the name Myhre or Myre or Myra is a quite common surname in Norway, its origin is Myr which means bog or marsh. Descendants of people coming from a farm that was located on marshlands in other words. Perhaps his ancestors were Norwegians?
The cross was made by Alfredo Manrique, perhaps he has seedlings available? But of course he is in Lima so its not straight forward to get one...


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the informations! So there are people named Myre in Norway? My boyfriend has French ancestors, like me, but maybe there were some Norwegian blood berfore the first Myre came in Canada.


----------



## gnathaniel (Nov 23, 2014)

Very beautiful flower! Also wonderful to name it for your daughter.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2014)

Erythrone; certainly there are people whose name is Myre in Norway! There are some places called it as well, at least one place I remember located up north in Lofoten. You can check it up on internet


----------

